# The Baker's Cottage



## NakedEye (Nov 20, 2013)

First post for a few weeks....busy doing locations but thought I'd share this gem first...
I found this place purely by chance having shot one location and spotted it on my way to my second of the day. I was nosing around looking through the windows an the current owner came out of his house next door and turned out to be the nicest, friendliest man you could meet. I explained my interest and he let me inside to have a look around and allowed me back the next day for a full day inside. I promised to him I wouldn't reveal its location as he is tying to fix the roof and make it habitable as there is damage to the piano room and upstairs bedroom due to the roof problems. I promised no obvious exterior shots so i've just included one of the rear. We chatted for a long time about the house and its history and meeting this guy was as lovely as finding the cottage. A nice change from angry bulls and perturbed farmers! I owe him a big thanks for his generosity and warmth. Photography wasn't easy due to the insane sunshine that day and lack of glass in the windows....

The history I will put is that it was a farmhouse and has been vacant since the lady who lived there last passed away some years ago. It has pretty much remained untouched since then which is really evident in the kitchen with the baking stuff still out on the work tops. The lady loved to bake and was always baking cakes and other things for local people and competitions [as can be seen by the certificates]. Her family came to take some items after her passing but left most of the things intact.
It's my favourite little place....full of character and personality....a real gem frozen in time and hidden away...
Hope you enjoy looking at the pictures as much as I enjoyed taking them...hundreds more but had to limit them....the absolute best photos will go on my website in due course showing more of the house....

The exterior




The living room




















Believe it or not, that's her cat on the wall!




















The kitchen
























The piano room








The cellar








The hallway




The staircase




bedroom 01












Bedroom 02




























The rest...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 20, 2013)

wow that is nice!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## gushysfella (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats good, real good!


----------



## zombizza (Nov 20, 2013)

good job on wiping out any clues! I normally can spot something some where that gives the game away....but this time I am stumped!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 20, 2013)

That is one of the nices places I've seen so far. Thanks for posting.


----------



## barogerl (Nov 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot, lovely photos, someone must have been a good cook, She must have had a very lucky husband with (probably) an enormous waist!


----------



## MrDan (Nov 20, 2013)

Fantastic one matey, my favourite I've seen in a little while.
Good find and respect to you for meeting the friendly neighbour and keeping your promise!


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2013)

Fantastic stuff, let's hope people respect the score with this one.


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2013)

krela said:


> Fantastic stuff, let's hope people respect the score with this one.



I hope they do, after being so accommodating the guy doesn’t deserve any hassle, 
I enjoyed the report and pics, great find and well done for showing there’s a positive side to what we do.


----------



## saex69 (Nov 20, 2013)

Now that's what call a find, I remember when i lived in Germany i we used to play in old barns and farm houses but i was to young to take photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2013)

It makes a change to meet a neighbour like that well done,great pics.


----------



## Jaded Primadonna (Nov 20, 2013)

wow...this is just so precious and wonderful to be so delicate around  a period trapped in time I love it <3


----------



## mookster (Nov 20, 2013)

That is an absolute gem, wonderful photos as well.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 20, 2013)

lovely find and pics! the residential sites always spark so much curiosity! It's good that people still have the decency to respect others wishes to.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 20, 2013)

Brilliant - perfect. Thats how to do it!


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent find, that man! It's a refreshing and pleasant surprise that the owner let you in there. Right, I'm off to bake some raspberry buns now.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats amazing! Amazing pics too, tastefully done!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 20, 2013)

*Lovely place this is!! Nicely captured too... WELL DONE!! *


----------



## skankypants (Nov 20, 2013)

What a belter!...great shots...top notch.


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words....she is a lovely place and was a pleasure to photograph..I've had to take off a couple of images a it was pointed out i'd indeed left a clue....Like has been mentioned i too hope it stays untouched from now, not because I want to keep it as mine although there is a part of me that does....more for the owner who was so kind and i'd feel i'd let him down and his family if he was bombarded with people around his home .....anyway i'm pleased you guys enjoyed it that's the main thing here


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 20, 2013)

Liking that, good work


----------



## antonymes (Nov 21, 2013)

Fantastic shots mate. Really jealous that I couldn't make it along to this one.


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 21, 2013)

antonymes said:


> Fantastic shots mate. Really jealous that I couldn't make it along to this one.



Sorry Ian wish you could have enjoyed it as well, you would have loved the wallpapers in this one....! Let's get the 'D' locations sorted and go wall paper spotting there....cheers for the kind words mate...

A footnote, from pm's I'm receiving some people are claiming tohave worked out where it is......all I can say is it's down to each person what they do with info...am I hoping for too much that the owner's wishes be respected?...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 21, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> A footnote, from pm's I'm receiving some people are claiming tohave worked out where it is......all I can say is it's down to each person what they do with info...am I hoping for too much that the owner's wishes be respected?...



I certainly hope that people do not add this delightful place to the 'urbex tourist trail'. The photographs tell you all you need to know about what went on and how it looks now. 

Why is there a need to turn this pastime into the modern equivalent of train spotting when a person finds a sensitive explore? If the report is good, which this one is, why the need for everybody else to beat a path to the front door? Let the report do the talking, not endless images of the same.

No doubt nobody will agree with my thoughts, but unless we work a little restraint, other explorers will not get the welcome that this person got when they find a similar gem. That will be sad and a great loss to somebody like me, who just likes looking at a good and well illustrated report.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 21, 2013)

That's very nice indeed, thanks for sharing


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 22, 2013)

the jars of pickled stuff she made that never got eaten is kinda sad...
Ace report, thanks!


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, wow and wow. Amazing. It's great when you meet a friendly owner! What on earth is that dead thing hanging on the wall in pics 7 + 9?


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 23, 2013)

fannyadams said:


> Wow, wow and wow. Amazing. It's great when you meet a friendly owner! What on earth is that dead thing hanging on the wall in pics 7 + 9?



It's her cat! I wrote above photo 7 but it's not that noticeble...apparently it was skinned and displayed as such...I didn't touch it at all and gave it a wide berth!!!


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 23, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> It's her cat! I wrote above photo 7 but it's not that noticeble...apparently it was skinned and displayed as such...I didn't touch it at all and gave it a wide berth!!!



Oh sorry, I missed that. Not surprised you gave it a wide berth


----------



## ginger5092 (Nov 23, 2013)

Brilliant post, but, how sad


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 23, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> It's her cat!.apparently it was skinned and displayed as such...I didn't touch it at all and gave it a wide berth!!!



Obviously not many of you will have seen any examples of this once rather common memorial. This method was far easier to keep than having a full taxidermy mount made, and is something that only long term pet lovers will understand.My personal choice is to keep the ashes of our dogs and cats - but I have made sure they will be buried when my term is up. Dead pets deserve more that just becoming a visitor's curiosity, so perhaps the good neighbour should bury poor kitty.


----------

